# Seltsames Verhalten einer svchost.exe



## Herbboy (15. März 2007)

Bei meinem Notebook passiert seit einiger Zeit folgendes:

- fertig gebootet
- nach 1min plötzlich 99% auslastung durch eine svchost.exe
- dauer c.a. 2-3min
- die svchost ist mind. 20MB, meistens 35MB groß und bei auslastung bis zu 110(!) MB
- ab und an beim betrieb wieder anstieg auf 99%
- scheint mit dem IExplorer AUCH zusammenzuhängen, da bei nutzen des IE die auslastung eher ansteigt als sonst, aber es hängt sicher nicht nur mit dem IE zusammen, denn...
- wenn ich diese svchost.exe beende, dann hab ich keinen sound mehr in games, MP3 abspielen gibt fehler, aber zB der abschiedssound von XP geht...
- wenn ich meinen WLAN router erst später einschalte, dann gibt es diese probleme nicht

was kann da sein? wie sehe ich, welches programm mit der betreffenden svchost verbunden ist?

es ist NICHT scvhost.exe! hab schon antivir, adawre, spybot nen kompletten scan machen lassen, treiber und windows up to date. habe schon mehrere dionge im autostart deaktiviert. kann mich nicht erinnern, irgendwas neu installiert zu haben, das der grund sein könnte.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (15. März 2007)

Also sry grad bin ich verwirrt   Was ist jetzt nochmal die man braucht für Inet? Mach mal einfach Wiederherstellungspunkt evtl.

http://www.frankn.com/html/svchost_exe.html

Evtl. ein Problem einer dll Datei?


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2007)

Michael-Miggi am 15.03.2007 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Also sry grad bin ich verwirrt   Was ist jetzt nochmal die man braucht für Inet? Mach mal einfach Wiederherstellungspunkt evtl.




die gibt es mehrfach gleichzeitig, je nach PC unterschiedlich, und ist immer mit was anderem verbunden, hat auch als "benutzername" unterschiedliche bezeichnung, zB hab ich 2 mal eine mit NETZWERK, 1 mal LOKALER DIENST und 3 mal eine mit SYSTEM.

die "böse" ist eine SYSTEM.


----------



## EmmasPapa (15. März 2007)

Könnte das hier sein http://patch-info.de/artikel/2007/02/20/333


----------



## Michael-Miggi (15. März 2007)

Schaut doch schon mal nicht schlecht aus oder?   Seltsamer weise muss ich aber sagen dass ich auch regelmäßig mein Windoof update aber *noch*nie Probleme jeglicher Art hatte. Nur mal als Offtopic


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2007)

EmmasPapa am 15.03.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte das hier sein http://patch-info.de/artikel/2007/02/20/333



"die seite ´kann nicht angezeigt werden"...  :-o 


was steht denn da?


----------



## fiumpf (15. März 2007)

Das Tool hier hilft dir garantiert weiter:

http://www.wintotal.de/softw/index.php?id=533

Damit siehst du, was an der svchost.exe dranhängt.


----------



## EmmasPapa (15. März 2007)

Herbboy am 15.03.2007 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 15.03.2007 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komisch, bei mir geht´s :

927891 (v2) - Fehlerbereinigung für hohe CPU-Last bei Verwendung von Microsoft Update - 20.02.07

Kurzbeschreibung: Optionales Update, das eine evtl. auftretende hohe CPU-Last (vorwiegend der SVCHOST.EXE) beseitigen soll, die bei der Verwendung von Microsoft Update auftreten kann. Diese hohe CPU-Last kann sich sowohl auf der Microsoft Update-Seite (Windows Updates + Office Updates), als auch bei aktiviertem AutoUpdate zeigen. Zur Beseitigung dieses Fehlers bot Microsoft bislang lediglich auf Anfrage, also nicht zum öffentlichen Download, den Hotfix KB916089 an, der aber zu Zugriffsfehlern bei der Installation von Updates führen kann. Diese Zugriffsprobleme sollen mit KB927891 (v2) behoben werden. Mithin ersetzt KB927891 (v2) den Hotfix KB916089 und enthält die Fehlerbereinigungen bzgl. Microsoft Update, die in KB916089 enthalten waren . Siehe KB927891

Aktuell: ja (direkter Download - wird bislang nicht über Windows Update angeboten)

Enthält:
msi31.dll (3.1.4000.4003 - 16.01.2007)
Die "msi31.dll" wird nach erfolgreicher Installation in "msi.dll" umbenannt

Bekannte Probleme: Siehe KB927891

Anmerkung:
Tritt das Problem danach immer noch auf, kann folgendes Vorgehen evtl. helfen: den Dienst "Automatische Updates" zunächst beenden (Start -> Ausführen -> Services.msc). Anschließend den Inhalt des Ordners "Windows\SoftwareDistribution\DataStore" löschen. Danach den Dienst "Automatische Updates" wieder starten.


Geschrieben von Ottmar Freudenberger in Optionale Updates, Windows XP um 19:47 | Kommentare (0) | Trackback (1) 


Trackbacks
Trackback für spezifische URI dieses Eintrags 


893803 - Windows Installer Version 3.1 Version 2 - 12.05.05
Kurzbeschreibung: Neue Version des Windows-Installers 3.1: KB893803 Aktuell: ja (direkter Download oder über die Windows Update-Seite bzw. AutoUpdate) Ersetzt: Windows Installer 3.1, Version 1 vom 12.04.05 Ergänzt durch: Optionales Update KB9278 
Weblog: patch-info.de
Aufgenommen: Feb 20, 20:20


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2007)

EmmasPapa am 15.03.2007 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 15.03.2007 17:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, ich glaub ich hab KEINE autoupdates aktiv bei meinem laptop...


----------



## Kabuto (29. September 2007)

Herbboy am 15.03.2007 22:58 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 15.03.2007 22:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist eindeutig ein Virus, hatte das gleiche Problem. Mein Norton Antivir hat den Virus aber nicht gefunden, erst als ich Bitdefender hatte wurde ich davon befreit.


----------



## Kevex (29. September 2007)

Herbboy am 15.03.2007 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> problem


es gibt da ein programm, das heisst "bifrost" damit kann man andere computer steuern wenn dir jemand eine datei gescheickt haben sollte hätte er dir die  server.exe (standardname der exe von bifrost) unterjubeln können, bei mir hat man das auch schonmal geschaft, trotz firewall und antivir.
Diese exe wurd mir im taskmanager als svhost angezeigt und hat auch ordentlich speicher gefressen.
ich hab sie allerdings nach einigen fehlgeschlagenen versuchen durch eine windows-neuinstalation weg bekommen.



Spoiler



Ich achte wegen sparmaßnahmen nicht auf meine reichtschreibung




mfg Kevex


----------

